# Upper Michigan Pasties



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

This is a delicious meal in a crust that was invented as a meal for the miners to carry down into the mines with them.Crust1 c. shortening1 c. boiling water3 c. flour1 tsp. saltCombine water and shortening and let shortening melt. Add salt and flour. Refrigerate to cool (about 1 hour) while getting veggies ready.6-7 medium potatoes, diced1 cup rootebaga or turnips, diced1 - 1 1/2 lbs. bgr (or pork and bgr mixture)1 cup diced carrots1 large diced onionSalt & PepperRoll dough out in a 10 inch circle. Take measuring cup and put 1/2- 3/4 cup of the veggie meat mixture in the middle. Dot with butter. Fold over and pinch edges to seal. Poke fork into crust top to vent. Bake on greased cookie sheet for one hour (or less) at 350 degrees. Serve with ketchup. Also great with gravy poured on top.Makes 4-6 pasties[This message has been edited by bloomers22 (edited 11-23-1999).][This message has been edited by bloomers22 (edited 11-23-1999).][This message has been edited by bloomers22 (edited 11-23-1999).][This message has been edited by bloomers22 (edited 11-23-1999).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, bloomers. This is definitely one I'm going to try. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 1999)

bloomers,Thanks........------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2000)

thanks bloomers i am from indiana and my husband has family in the u/p and every time we go up north practically every yr. we have to stop and have these pasties he loves em now he can make his own. surpried to see this recipe.!!!







-thanks again


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

I've always wanted to try making pasties......Thanks so much for the recipe!!


----------

